# Scent Killer and rifles.



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

Is it ok to get scent killer products on your rifles and scopes like "Scent Killer" and Primos "Silver XP" or is it bad for your rifles and scopes?

.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

I've been doing it for many years with no ill effects. Spray away!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Itll just leave a white film when it dries that wipes right off with no ill effects.

The water in it is more dangerous than the other ingredients.


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

i use scent killer on my guns and equipment, never caused any damage...let me plug my favorite brand..im a big believer in scent killer but not so much in attractants..the best ive ever used is an earth scent you can get from jackies deer lures in tollesboro ky. this is great stuf gang ..it has a staying power like none i have ever used before..about 8 bucks for an 8 oz. bottle...jackie says you cant even use it on your skin...it has absolutely no adverse affect on my guns and equipment


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

another tip ..something a bit unorthadox but i still do...during season and at the end of each hunting day i have an old rag coated with petroleum jelly or household vaseline i use to wipe my gun off with...it seems to repel water in the field and does not have the strong oder of my other gun oils


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

robert harper said:


> another tip ..something a bit unorthadox but i still do...during season and at the end of each hunting day i have an old rag coated with petroleum jelly or household vaseline i use to wipe my gun off with...it seems to repel water in the field and does not have the strong odor of my other gun oils


----------

